# YFT Success



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

3rd times a charm.

My 12 year old son and I had a blast with friends.

Boated 4 YFT's overnight 
Top was 80lbs
The other 3 were solid fish
another 4 BFT's that all went 40+


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

I just don't know why my pictures do this.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job. how about some details ?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you weight the blackfins? State record is 45lbs. If you indeed caught some over 40 might be close to record.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

No They were 40.25 to 41.

I had no idea and we bled them out and weighed them before cleaning them so that is interesting but, I'm sure the blood was ounces only.

They were by far the largest I'd ever caught.

My digital Scale goes to 60 but they were big enough we weighed them all.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Details..

Dirty water at the Ram Powell and Marlin.

Went on out to the Horn Mountain and found the clean water and less current.
Sunset troll produced nothing.

Including my buddy boat there were about 6 boats on the Horn.

We fished jigs hard. YFT were not having it.
BFT bit but slow.

YFT wanted chunk bait
They might have bitten live bait but we had none.

An hour after sunset the feeding started but in the column they didnt really ever break loose on top but, they hit occasionally.

Caught one YFT on a Popper and missed another that was a big YFT


About 2am we idled over to the Ensco and they were there but wouldn't bite. The YFT that is.
Jigged up the largest BFT over there.

Had good amount of fish quality on board and me and my buddy agreed at 4am we had had enough and didn't morning troll.

When you go out with a 17yo and a 12yo the bean bags will be held hostage.

The two 40+ year olds were on fumes as we got no sleep and no bean bags.

The best trip I've had out there.
I've caught more fish before but not the quality and weight of these fish.


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Great work. We fished Ensco Monday evening, night and a little Tue morning. Lots of BFT, 4 YFT and they all fit the 45# mold. Once the sun came up the fish were gone.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work.
Whyme


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice


----------

